# Assassin Creed Unity simulatore di attacchi isis



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2017)

Al secondo post uno splendido servizio del tg4 troll dove la giornalista spiega come un aspirante terrorista avesse nel suo computer di tutto, tra cui un gioco che simulerebbe attacchi isis al Louvre.

Il gioco in questione come si può vedere dal video è assassin creed unity


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2017)




----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2017)

Quando si tratta di videogiochi, i telegiornali danno sempre il peggio di sè


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia che degrado


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2017)

Poi ci si chiede perché la gente non prende sul serio la redazione di Rete 4 e i suoi programmi d'inchiesta (tipo Dalla Vostra Parte).


----------



## Doctore (31 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Poi ci si chiede perché la gente non prende sul serio la redazione di Rete 4 e i suoi programmi d'inchiesta (tipo Dalla Vostra Parte).



Sui videogiochi tutti i media non hanno mai capito nulla.
Ma poi cosa c entra assasin creed con l isis...sta gente si fa esplodere o spara in mezzo alla folla...ignoranza ignoranza ignoranza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2017)

Non ho visto sto servizio, immagino sia una porcata..però parliamoci chiaro, prendi un terrorista mai stato in certi posti, avere la possibilità di "studiarli" usando un videogioco o google maps è un bel vantaggio..

Non è che senza non li farebbero eh! Però di certo arrivano un filo più preparati..


----------

